# sr20 development



## gtir411 (Feb 17, 2004)

anyone ever dealt with this company out of southern california? i have and it has been the worst experience i have ever had in the past 20 years. i lost my money, and my sr20det cylinder head, and ecu. just wanted to let people know, its been over two years. he does not return calls, so good luck tryin to deal with this company.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

If you want a reply from them, you should post on the SR20deforum. There are members who work for SR20Dev.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

That sucks. I know a lot of the guys on b15sentra.net who prepaid for pillar gauge mounts had to wait a little over a year to get anything from them.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

was down there monday. never had a problem from them other than having to drive an hour to get there.


----------



## Datsun_Lover (Mar 26, 2004)

*Owner Arrested*



gtir411 said:


> anyone ever dealt with this company out of southern california? i have and it has been the worst experience i have ever had in the past 20 years. i lost my money, and my sr20det cylinder head, and ecu. just wanted to let people know, its been over two years. he does not return calls, so good luck tryin to deal with this company.


Be careful!

This just came out of the San Diego Union Tribune yesterday, March 25th, 2004, regarding SR Development:
(Quoted from SignOnSanDiego.com News Metro -- Surveillance tape dismantles alleged East County chop shop* ) 

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/metro/20040325-9999-news_2m25chop.html



Surveillance tape dismantles alleged East County chop shop 





By Pauline Repard
UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER

March 25, 2004 

EL CAJON – A video that showed a Honda being stripped for parts has resulted in the dismantling of an alleged chop shop and insurance scam and the arrest of three men.


The owner of the auto shop and a friend denied they dismantled the car, unaware they had been caught on tape, said Sgt. Fritz Reber of the county Regional Auto Theft Task Force. 

Further, Reber said yesterday, the owner of the car told investigators he had been driving it the day a surveillance tape was made. 

All three men were arrested Tuesday in connection with an alleged conspiracy to defraud an auto insurance company. 

A task force detective, Paul Winslow, was tipped Feb. 17 that SR20 Development, an auto shop on Greenfield Drive, might be stripping cars for owners who collected insurance after claiming their cars had been stolen. 

Winslow began surveillance of the shop and obtained video of shop owner Christoper J. Parker, 28, of El Cajon, stripping a 2001 Honda Prelude with help from Aaron J. Magagna, 20, of San Diego, Reber said. 

Parker and Magagna then allegedly towed away what remained of the car, which police recovered a few miles from the shop. 

A few days later, Joseph M. Spurck, 23, of National City reported the car stolen and filed an insurance claim. Reber said Spurck was tripped up when he claimed to be driving the car the day Winslow was watching it being dismantled. 

Parker and Magagna were booked into jail on suspicion of operating a chop shop and conspiracy, Reber said. 

Spurck, on probation for an unrelated drug charge, was booked on suspicion of insurance fraud and conspiracy. Reber said detectives found the Honda's hood in Spurck's rented storage locker after he was arrested.


Be careful!


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow bad publicity. I know SCC goes through them sometimes. I've heard good and bad stories from numerous people on the forums. If it was up to me, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow! i was so about to buy a bb ecu from those guys and a few other parts.....good think they didnt answer my emails


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

son of a....
emailed them 2 days ago for brakes.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Guess I'm not getting my refund, they sent me the wrong gauge pillar.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^my bud might have a spare one if you want it...its a triple gauge pod and its grey.


----------

